# extra matches or char cloth?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a small water tight container that was billed as a match container. But It neither has a striker or any way to add one without getting creative. It does have a flint striker on the underside. So I'm wondering if I should find a way to add the striker or just shove it full of charcloth and roll with it. Or maybe just fill it with some strike anywhere matches (which would be an internet order)...


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Char cloth AND matches. Maybe peel the striker off the box and roll it up inside. That's what I do if I don't have strike anywheres


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I cut the sides (with the striking surface) off the match box and slip it in the match safe. I do this with or without strike anywhere matches. (The new SA matches are junk compared to the old ones.)

Uhmm ... be sure to face the striking surface toward the outside of the match safe and be sure there are no matches on that side to rub against the striking surface.:eyebulge:

The "flint" on the outside of the case is (IME) for decoration only. I've never got a single spark from one.

I also carry a butane lighter and a magnesium fire bar.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> The "flint" on the outside of the case is (IME) for decoration only. I've never got a single spark from one.
> 
> I also carry a butane lighter and a magnesium fire bar.


It works. I was lighting off cotton balls last night testing it. Got to admit the magnesium bar was a lot easier but it worked. Required a differnt angle and a lot more force, but I got sparks off it. Not sure it'll last very long.

I guess I will slice off the striker from a box of matches and put that in the box. Makes more sense than gluing it onto it. Thx for the suggestion guys.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Glue the box striker in the lid, match's in the safe facin down with a cotton ball on top. Cotton ball keeps the striker an the match's seperate an gives ya a bit a tinder ta boot.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pop in a couple of kids birthday candles cut in half for extra damp tinder ignition.
you CAN light a candle with char cloth,I've done it but it takes gentle breaths!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Magus said:


> Pop in a couple of kids birthday candles cut in half for extra damp tinder ignition.
> you CAN light a candle with char cloth,I've done it but it takes gentle breaths!


Gonna try that one. Never thought about bday candles. Maybe the trick ones that keep lighting back for windy days.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

8thDayStranger said:


> Gonna try that one. Never thought about bday candles. Maybe the trick ones that keep lighting back for windy days.


Great idea!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

8thDayStranger said:


> Gonna try that one. Never thought about bday candles. Maybe the trick ones that keep lighting back for windy days.


This is an incredible idea!


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

*more fire starters*

check your first aid kit. those alcohol wipes will light easily to help get your fire started. they are sealed until you rip into one to use.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd suggest an extra one of these and charcloth. http://firesteel.com/


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If I only had the choice between the 2 it would be matches. Reason being is that you can not light a fire with charcloth alone.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I would look for a small mag glass to use on sunny days to save matches


----------



## vindicated (Apr 13, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Char cloth AND matches. Maybe peel the striker off the box and roll it up inside. That's what I do if I don't have strike anywheres





sea_going_dude said:


> check your first aid kit. those alcohol wipes will light easily to help get your fire started. they are sealed until you rip into one to use.


Both of these posts.

I have char cloth. One strike from the fire steel and it's on. I think in this situation, it's about being prepared and maximizing what you have available to use.

Never, ever put anything less than (3) different kinds of fire in your kits. In my pocket EDC I have a lighter. In my kits fire steel, matches, lighters, char cloth, alcohol swabs, Vaseline cotton balls, and a BBQ spark ignition.

Fire is one of those things you definitely do not want to be without. If you've ever messed with bow drills or fire plow, then you know. Why take a chance?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Char Cloth,for what?*

I have been in many excursions under eminent weather, and I have found that a Zippo Lighter w back-up fluid/flints,Magnesium Fire Starter, Water Proof Matches and cotton balls and Vaseline makes for an excellent fire starter, personally I like the magnesium and cotton balls w Vaseline, they work great under any kind of weather, also you can get magnesium metal flakes and then all you need is a striker ,simplicity is key in surviving.:2thumb:


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Instead of cotton balls I like to use drier lint, it smolders better and longer so you get more time to transfer or add tender. I like steel wool also, light multi purpose and really hot when you send a charge through it. I agree most importantly you need multiple means to start a fire.


----------

